# Penang Hill and Air Itam dam



## CHLee (Aug 26, 2012)

Was free over one weekend,decided to go up and look around
Liphistius desultor





Duttaphrynus melanostictus





for the pede lovers
Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani 'cherry red',there were more but this was the biggest,7inch BL










Rhysida singaporiensis





Chaerilus sp.





Cyrtodactylus pulchellus





some kinda mole cricket





huntsman 





Ingerophrynus parvus





Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus





Varanus salvator





Tropidolaemus wagleri










Lipinia vittigera





some freshwater crab

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome pics. That cherry red is gorgeous. And to me the huntsman looks more like a fishing spider. Really resembles the Dolomedes tenebrosus we have here in the states.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 26, 2012)

Now why can't our mole crickets look cool like that................?


----------



## CHLee (Aug 26, 2012)

Terry D said:


> Now why can't our mole crickets look cool like that................?


lol that's the first time i've seen that one,i usually just see those plain brown ones.


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 26, 2012)

I was impressed with the mole cricket, too.  
Then I came to the Tropidolaemus wagleri and thought to myself, hmmm, that looks suspiciously venomous...   LOL
Great pics!


----------



## moloch (Sep 1, 2012)

Lovely shots.  The Cyrtodactylus pulchellus was a nicely marked animal!

Regards,
David


----------



## Philth (Sep 1, 2012)

Great stuff , thanks for sharing!
Later, Tom


----------



## lizardminion (Sep 1, 2012)

I would love to have that _Cyrtodactylus pulchellus_...


----------



## RobynTRR (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the post. The pictures were like a visit to a zoo. Ron


----------



## desertanimal (Sep 4, 2012)

Another vote for the Cyrtodactylus!  Gorgeous!


----------



## dactylus (Sep 8, 2012)

And yet another vote for the Cyrtodactylus pulchellus!  Beautiful gecko!!

The Liphistius desultor looks very nice too.

David


----------

